# The 'Mac Mini' aka 'the headless mac'



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Im sure there will be much said about this in coming weeks, but here's the first details (all be it, sparse)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/4162009.stm

Cheers


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

You can buy one today if you want---looks like a toy to me. Maybe it would be good for a beginner who only surfs the net and does basic word processing.


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

A toy perhaps, but a toy with some nice specs for someone who doesn't want much, and want's small form-factor. I'm quite impressed with this. For that price, why not pick up two?


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Aww man i posted this in random. Ill ask to be removed 

Just go to the apple site, and you get all the details you need.


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

First impressions are good. It's a big step for Apple into an unknown territory.

Im glad it's compatible with PC mice and keyboards, and not just Apple hardware. Iwork 05 looks like a neat little program aswell, and seems to be aimed at the creative types...


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

The price looks good. It states from £69 in the UK. I suspect that will turn out to be nearer £99 for the base model if truth be known. So not so good in the UK. I'll repost when I see the first one for sale here at an inflated price and let you know.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Check out: http://reviews.zdnet.co.uk/hardware/desktops/0,39023850,39183772,00.htm
Apple has unveiled its forthcoming Mac mini computer during company cofounder Steve Jobs's keynote address, which kicked off the 2005 Macworld Conference and Expo in San Francisco. Confirming rumours that Apple would unveil its first budget-priced Mac desktop, the Mac mini is a standalone desktop PC (monitor, keyboard, mouse sold separately) that sells for £339 (inc. VAT) in its lowest-end configuration. As eye-catching as its price are the Mac mini's measurements: Apple lists the case at just 16.51cm wide by 16.51cm deep by 5.08cm high or roughly the size of a PC's optical drive, with a total weight of 1.4kg.

Apple's tiny Mac mini is roughly the size of an optical drive, and costs £339 (inc. VAT) in its base configuration.

The Mac mini goes on sale January 22 with two basic configurations. The £339 (inc. VAT) model comes with a 1.25GHz G4 processor, 256MB of 333MHz DDR memory (upgradable to 1GB for a whopping £290 extra), and a 40GB hard drive. The £398.99 (inc. VAT) model provides a faster 1.42GHz processor and a larger 80GB hard drive. Both Mac minis include a 32MB ATI Radeon 9200 graphics chip and a slot-loading 24X DVD/CD-RW combo drive, which you can upgrade to a full-fledged, dual-format DVD-burning SuperDrive (£70). Bundled software includes Apple's Panther OS X operating system and the iLife '05 suite of media software.

The £339 price of the Mac mini certainly makes owning an Apple computer more accessible. Its small size and overall design stand out, especially when compared to the bland-to-gaudy case designs commonly inflicted on the budget-PC buyer. As with the similarly sleek iMac G5, all of the ports and the power button on the Mac mini are located on the back panel. You can connect a digital LCD via the Mac mini's DVI port and analogue monitors with the included adapter. You can add wireless networking (£49) and Bluetooth capability (£35) as time-of-purchase options. Although you will need to add a monitor and input devices (thankfully, it supports a standard USB mouse) to use the Mac mini, once you do, the DVD/CD-RW combo drive and the full complement of media and creativity software via iLife '05 will give you plenty to do after you're set up.

We wouldn't get too excited about the Mac mini's £339 price tag. Add in the cost of a new monitor, keyboard and mouse, and with the Mac mini's barest configuration, you're looking at roughly £450 at a minimum to get up and running (of course, you might have these peripherals from the PC you're aiming to replace). With only two USB 2.0 ports on the back of the Mac mini, you'll need to get creative when you add components, making either the internal Bluetooth module or a separate USB hub almost necessary. Functionality is further limited by the lack of Gigabit Ethernet support (the included networking jack supports only 10/100) and no audio-in port -- you get only a headphone out. Finally, the Mac mini comes with Apple's standard allotment of 256MB of memory; we suggest spending the extra £50 to double it.

We think the Mac mini will inspire people to switch based on its looks and core price alone. That doesn't mean we think it's the most cost-effective budget computer. When we compare the specs of the £549 (inc. VAT) eMac, we don't even think the Mac mini is the best deal you can get on an Apple-based PC, since that all-in-one system comes with comparable specs, monitor, mouse and keyboard. Still, there's a lot to be said for the simple appeal of the Mac mini's clean design. As long as you think of the price as a starting point and not the total cost, we think the Mac mini will woo a lot of frustrated Windows users, synergy-seeking iPod owners and those who simply appreciate attractive tech.

Matt Loney writes...

We got our hands on the first Mac mini in the UK at the BETT show in London's Olympia on the morning of Wednesday 12 January -- the day after Steve Jobs's Macworld keynote. The 1.42GHz model was fitted with the maximum 1GB of RAM, which will not come cheap (£290 extra, to be precise), and -- as you would expect -- had no problems running full-screen video on a 20in. monitor. Apple says performance will be comparable to a PowerBook, and what we've seen would back up that claim.

The Mac mini is also as quiet as a PowerBook; an external power supply means there's no need for a power supply fan in the box. The box itself is actually nicer in real life than in the pictures. The solid aluminium frame looks like you could drive a truck over it.

If you want a computer with such a small form factor, you obviously have to make compromises. There is no expandability to speak of within the box, save for memory. The word from Apple is that you will be able to expand memory by taking the Mac mini along to an Apple authorised reseller, but it ends there. We understand from Apple employees that extras available at the time of purchase, such as Bluetooth and Ethernet options, will not be available as an after-sales service. Bearing this in mind, you need to take the £339 (inc. VAT) starting price (for the 1.25GHz/40GB HD model) with an extra dose of salt.

-------------------------------------------

Some specs:
MAC MINI FACTS 
Size: 5cm x 16.5cm by 16.5cm 
Weight: 1.32kg 
Processor: 1.25Ghz/1.4Ghz PowerPC G4 
Ram: 256MB basic expandable to 1GB 
Hard drive: 40/80GB 
Combo DVD/CD writer drive 
Onboard 56K modem and Ethernet connector 
Optional wi-fi/Bluetooth connectors 
Software: iTunes, iPhoto, iMovie, iDVD, GarageBand, Apple works, Quicken 2005 plus others

PS: What is quite interesting, if peruse google, yahoo, a9, or any search engine, most of these links are UK.


----------



## kenneth2k1 (Oct 9, 2003)

Impressive little gadget. But with anything, you get what you pay for. It kinda reminds me of those G4 Cubes that came out not too long ago. Little footprint and inexpensive. Plus iLife and GarageBand especially makes buying a Mac a good idea. But:

- No expandibility
- No peripherals
- You get an outdated G4 chip
- AGP 4X video card with only 32MB
- 167MHz system bus.

Unless I had a blood pact with Apple, IMO it's a whaste of money to me.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Kenneth,
Good valid cons. For myself, I would not buy one - I crave the ability to expand and upgrade as time goes by and needs grow. LOL - yea, those Cubes where  tho'!  However, just as a devil's advocate for this mini mac, I would say for many "normal" users, i.e.: people that will do nothing at all besides email, word docs, surf web, look at photos, play music, etc., the basics, AND get the Apple "coolness" factor PLUS the benefits [real and perceived] of the Mac OSX, then its a good, not great, deal. IMHO.


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

(Cubes were actually quite expensive, for what you got. That's what killed them). Hobbes is right though, for your grandmother, it's perfect. For your nephew though, perhaps not (Though, OSX has an amzing amount of dev capabilities, which would be good for a little tyke, learn how to write a computer program).


----------



## kenneth2k1 (Oct 9, 2003)

Yeah, I hear ya. If you just wanna do the basic stuff and get the user-friendliness of a Mac, then it makes sense.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I really want to buy a Mac one of these days but I still think it is not worth $499.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

With 1gb of Ram (VAS) I want to see if this baby can edit RT with FCP----like the powerbook can--Then I might buy one.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeap... for me, and others that desire/need more power, etc., at this time, I don't think that this is for us. And even after more thinking and reading about the specs, I even wonder if this price-point is still too high for the "masses"... I mean for what you get, PLUS what you don't get [monitor, keyboard, mouse], this does seem a tad on the high side. Now granted, people are paying how much for a iPod, a device that they use mostly just to listen to songs with? So, maybe for just a few hundred more, you can have your own Mac... I dunno... still, to bring more folks to the Apple camp, wish this mini could have had at least a tad more byte to it.

Yet...  the article here seems to make me believe that this may indeed be quite the nifty little Swiss army knife...  especially if you consider the potentials and the built-in software: http://www.infoworld.com/article/05/01/13/HNmacworldanalysis_1.html?s=feature

Tricked out with accessories that are on the Macworld Expo show floor now, Mac mini is a DVR (think TiVo) without capacity limits, intrusive advertising, or phone-home reporting of users' viewing habits. It's a Playstation with a hard drive, USB, FireWire, Ethernet, expandable memory, a keyboard, and a mouse. Mac mini burns CDs, plays DVDs, and puts out composite, S-Video, VGA, or DVI (LCD flat panel) video. QuickTime 7 does that HD playback and editing thing, and the system's performance is on par with Apple's newest PowerBooks. It really is everything other Macs are, just smaller.

You may also wish to use Mac mini on your desk as a fast, sexy, and silent replacement for your boring PC. For your convenience, Apple made sure that PC keyboards, mice, and monitors will just plug right in. The fact that this box is just a little bigger than an adult's hand suggests that it can hop from the desk to the entertainment center. It's more likely that it will just stay put in the den, where an LCD or plasma display will do double duty as a computer display and a movie screen. Apple will undoubtedly make just the right display for this task.

Apple can't be assured of control of every market it targets, but it can be certain of one thing: No one else will control its participation in its chosen markets again. Wherever Apple chooses to go, it will go alone, and that should scare the hell out of any company that has to sell against it.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Oh, and for us car lovers out there , this is really : [note, did not say its much in the practical department, but it is something to consider... ]:

http://www.gizmodo.com/gadgets/laptops-pcs/apple/mac-mini-indash-029657.php
Apparently, Matt Myers wasn't the only one to notice the similarity in size between the Mac mini and a DIN car stereo. Brother-in-A-arms Jalopnik noticed that a New York-based company is already working out plans to use the new Mac mini as an in-car computeran idea that is far from new, but rarely as tailor-made (ignoring the DUN-sized PCs out there that already exist). The commodity nature of the Mac mini may be just what automotive hackers need to come up with a unified set of sensors, software, and hardware to turn road rockets into dork dragsters.

http://www.jalopnik.com/cars/gadgets/index.php#incar-computing-to-see-boost-from-mini-mac-029645
Ride-pimpers rejoice! At least one automotive customizer sees Apples new Mini Mac as the divine gift to in-car computing that it will soon prove to be. NYs Classic Restorations is offering customized design and installation of the Mac Mini in a cars stereo or other single-DIN slot, and plans to work in more advanced apps  think media hub, drive-in wi-fi hotspots, bluetooth, voice recognition, touch-screen LCD displays, satellite, ad infinitum. The company started planning back when the $500 Mini Macs were mere conjecture among Mac rumor mongers.

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2005/1/prweb197110.htm
Auto Enthusiasts Reved-up for New Mac Mini - Classic Restorations First to Offer Custom Mac Mini Auto Installations

The new Mac Mini can bring "brain power" to any car, from the carefully restored classics and performance vehicles to the daily driver. Classic Restorations in Sloatsburg NY is first to offer customized design and installation of the Mac Mini in the car stereo or other single-DIN slot.

New York, NY (PRWEB) January 13, 2005 -- Melvin Benzaquen, president of Classic Restorations in Sloatsburg, NY (http://www.classicresto.com) realized that at 2 X 6.5 inches, the newly introduced Mac Mini could easily fit into a car stereo compartment, creating a powerful brain for any car. Hes convinced the new Mac Mini could be one of the hottest innovations the car enthusiast market has seen in years.

We had been completing the design and prototypes of our modified iBook and PowerBook car installs when rumors of the Mac Mini began to circulate earlier this month, said Benzaquen. We immediately began working on a new design and plan for car conversions on the new Mac Mini platform. We are pleased to be the first to offer the exciting Mac Mini conversion at a price far more accessible than any mobile PC alternative.

Classic Restorations exclusive Mac Mini Auto designs provide for touch screen or conventional LCD display options. Although the the Mac Mini mounts in a single-DIN slot in dash, Classic Restorations can customize installation to fit under the seat, in the glove box or any other location in the car.

For car enthusiasts, the Mac Mini conjures the potential of having a car like KITT from Knight Rider, the popular t.v. program featuring a talking and thinking sleek black TransAm. The Mac Mini supports voice recognition and voice response, allowing for handsfree operation while driving. It also supports Bluetooth, allowing for the use of a wide array of wireless peripherals such as keyboards and cell phones.

Drivers can use the customized Mac Mini Auto to log into home networks to transfer flies, such as your favorite music, video and photos, wirelessly from computers and home media devices directly to the car. The Mac Mini platform supports virtually all home media formats (MP3, DVD, CD, WMA, etc.) and the 40 GB storage allows for onboard selection of thousands of songs. Of course, Mac games can be played on the Mac Mini to provide hours of entertainment for passengers.

Road trips will never be the same for Mac Mini-equipped cars. Users can drive up and log into to any hotspot, as offered at many Starbucks, McDonalds, hotels and other public locations to surf the Web, view e-mail, view webcams, and other useful options.

Mr. Benzaquen explains, For around the price of mounting an iPod in your car, you get a whole Macintosh computer.

Classic Restorations is now taking reservations for installations starting on Jan. 22, the day Apple announced as the release date for the hardware. Customers can provide their own Mac Mini or Classic Restorations will arrange to purchase the computer (based on hardware availability). Classic Restoration is offering a special introductory offer.

To learn more about Classic Restorations exclusive Mac Mini Auto Installation or to schedule an appointment at our shop conveniently located 45 minutes from New York City, call 845-753-5091 or visit http://www.classicresto.com.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Not sure if better to have this in this thread or the Macintosh vs. Windows thread, so gonna cheat a bit, and place it here w/ a note in the other one to see this post:

- also, be sure to check out the comments at the bottom of this link... along w/ the many many articles posted in: http://www.macworld.com/hot_topics/macmini/. Enjoy! 

The Mac mini: Comparing Apples and Oranges
http://www.macworld.com/weblogs/editors/2005/01/miniapplesandoranges/index.php
By Dan Frakes

For years, people have criticized Macs for being more expensive than Windows PCs. Although at one time that was the case, those of us in the know realized a couple years ago that when you look at comparably equipped Macs and brand-name Windows PCsthat is, once you add the hardware features and software to a Windows PC that come stock on a Macthe differences in price are much smaller, if they exist at all. This aspect of price comparisons has been lost on many tech pundits and analysts (as is the fact that Macs generally come with an excellent software bundle unmatched on budget PCs).

Now, to be fair, one of the rebuttals to the above argument has always been, Well, what if I dont want all the extra features that come stock with the Mac? What if I just want a cheap, limited computer? And it was a valid point. But with last weeks announcement of the new $499 (see Best Current Price) Mac mini, Apple undercut that argument something fierce. Now Mac users, too, can get a stripped down computer for a lot less money.

But it was only a matter of time before someone would argue, Its still not price-competitive with the cheapest Dell. And within days weve got our first such columns and articles, all of which leave me scratching my head, wondering if these guys are as bad at comparing products when they shop for themselves as they apparently are when comparing products for their columns.

The first one I came across can be found at the popular online investment site The Motley Fool (fool.com); it includes this shot across the minis bow:

Mac fans whove been sipping Steves Kool-Aid have often claimed that pricein addition to various Microsoft conspiraciesis the only thing keeping the masses from switching to their favorite brand, but take heed. Even if that were true, a quick online check shows you can get a comparable, full Dell system for $450...Im also pretty sure Ma and Pa Kettle can do the third-grade math that escapes the headline writers for now, which shows the cheapest Mac system you can build around this thing is still 78% more expensive than a comparable PC.

(Im assuming the 78% more expensive comment refers to a system with a $999 Apple display and a $58 keyboard/mouse bundle, ignoring the fact that the Mac mini can also be used with the least expensive such peripherals on the marketa savvy shopper could get a 17 CRT, mouse, and keyboard for ~$70.)

Another, similar, comparison comes from InfoWorlds Tech Watch blog:

Lets look at the stats and see what you get and dont get.

Mac Mini, $499, 1.2GHz processor, 256MB RAM, 40GB hard drive, DVD-ROM/CD-RW...What you dont get are a monitor, mouse keyboard.

For $399 [from Dell] you get a 2.4GHz processor tower with 512MB RAM, 40GB hard drive, CD or DVD ROM drive, and a 17-inch monitor, a keyboard and a mouse.

ExtremeTech puts it the most succinctly:

Lets not get too carried away about the cheap Macintosh. Its cheap relative to past Apple systems, but you can still get a complete Wintel system for considerably less. Can you? I decided to find out, using everyones favorite budget PC maker, Dell, as a point of comparison.

First, check out the Mac minis specs belownot bad. Then take a look at the specs of the cheapest Dell desktop we can configure on the Dell website, the Dimension 2400currently starting at $399 (after 10% discount):

Mac mini Dell Dimension 2400
$499 $399
1.25GHz PowerPC G4 processor 2.40GHz Intel Celeron processor
256MB RAM (supports up to 1GB) 256MB shared RAM (supports up to 512MB)
ATI Radeon 9200 (32MB dedicated VRAM) Integrated Intel Extreme Graphics (uses system RAM for video)
40GB hard drive 40GB hard drive
Slot-loading Combo Drive (DVD-ROM/CDRW) DVD-ROM (read-only) drive
One FireWire 400 port no FireWire
Two USB 2.0 ports USB 2.0 (assumed--Dell doesn't list this in the specs)
10/100BASE-T Ethernet 10/100BASE-T Ethernet
56K V.92 modem 56K PCI Data Fax Modem
AirPort Extreme- and Bluetooth-ready No wireless
Audio out Integrated audio
Operating System: Mac OS X 10.3 Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition

Software: Stock OS X apps, iLife '05, AppleWorks, Quicken 2005, Nanosaur 2, Marble Blast Gold. (Not to mention TextEdit, which has limited Word compatibility.)

Software: Internet Explorer, WordPerfect, Paint Shop Pro Studio trial, Photo Album Starter Edition, Dell Jukebox, Acrobat Reader 6.0

One-year warranty 90-day warranty
No display 17-inch Dell E773c CRT display
No keyboard/mouse Dell keyboard/mouse

The Dell includes a monitorworth $45, according to Delland a ~$20 keyboard/mouse bundle. So lets take those away to make the Dell equivalent to the Mac mini and give it an even better apparent price advantage: $334.

Now, look hard at those specsdo these really look like comparable computers to you? Lets take a closer look at what $334 really gets you from Dell as compared to the $499 Mac mini:

* The Dell comes with 256MB of RAM, but its shared between the computer and the video card. Dell says that 32MB to 64MB of that RAM will be used by the video card, leaving you with 196MB to 224MB for the operating system and all applications (even though the company recommends 512MB to 1GB if you want to run several programs at once or plan to edit photos"). Want to upgrade? Youre stuck at a maximum of 512MB, still shared. The Mac mini includes a video card with dedicated memory, and you can upgrade the Mac minis RAM to 1GBcontrary to rumors around the Internet, Apple has told Macworld that you can even do it yourself without voiding your warranty unless you break something when you open it.)
* The Dell includes a DVD-ROM drive that cant burn anything. To be able to burn CDs, you have to add another $18 for an upgraded optical drive, but then you lose the abililty to play DVDs. Want to be able to do both? $53 for an additional optical driveDell doesnt offer a combo drive. In either case, you need to add another $26 for the RecordNow Deluxe software if you want to do anything but the most basic CD burning. The Mac mini includes a combo DVD/CD-RW drive, as well as a number of easy to use tools for burning audio and data CDs.
* FireWire? Not an option on the Dell. Standard on the Mac mini.
* The Dell comes with a 90-day warrantly, compared to one year from Apple.
* The Dell runs Windows XP Home Edition, a feature-limited OS. (Im not talking Windows vs. Mac here; Im talking Windows XP Home vs. Windows XP ProPro is a significantly better OS than Home, but it isnt even an option on the Dell.) The Mac mini comes with the same OS found on Apples high-end hardware.
* Software? The Dell gives you a word processor, trial or starter versions of two apps, and Dell Jukebox; the Mac mini gives you a bundle of great softwareincluding the 05 version of the award-winning iLife suitethats worth half as much as the Dells hardware alone.

Heck, the Dell doesnt even include antivirus software (a $62 option), which for Windows computers these days is like selling a car without brakesin both cases you simply turn it on and pray.

Once you take a hard look at the mythical $400 Dell, it becomes clear that to make it somewhat comparable to the Mac mini, you have to add a dedicated video card, DVD/CDRW capability, FireWire, Windows XP Pro, anti-virus protection, a longer warranty, and some decent software. Ouch! The cheapest Dell is not so cheap any more.

Does the Dell have any hardware advantages? It does include 3 PCI slots for expansion. But lets be realistic here: How many people in the market for a sub-$500 computer are ever going to upgrade their computer via PCI cards? (Besides the ones who realize that they need a FireWire port to connect their video camera, that is. Did I mention that a FireWire port is included on the Mac mini? Why, yes, I did.) Some might point to the Dells faster processor, but its a Celeron. Sure, the Mac minis 1.25GHz G4 has been around for a while, but the Dells got a Celeron. I call it a washboth these machines are underpowered for advanced users, but both will suffice for their target market. (For those unfamiliar with the Celeron, its Intels budget processor. It has a smaller Level 2 cache and slower bus speed, resulting in performance thats significantly inferior to the more expensive Pentium 4.) The only real hardware advantage for the Dell is that it has a faster hard drive; whether the target market for this computer will realize any benefits from this advantage is debatable.

Now there are surely numbers in this comparison with which an ardent Dell fanor a Mac fan, for that mattermight quibble, but the point is clear: When you attempt to configure even the cheapest Dell comparably, its no longer cheaper than the Mac mini; in fact, it may even be more expensive.

And then there are the intangibles the Mac mini has in its favor: No viruses; no spyware; easier setup of peripherals; a much smaller, more attractive, and quieter enclosure. And if you want wireless connectivityAirPort or Bluetoothyou can order your Mac mini with these capabilities built-in; with the Dell, youre stuck using USB dongles and adapters. Arent these features worth something?

To be clear, I dont advocate a Mac for everyone. As much as Id like to, there are people whose needs would be better served by getting a Windows PC (although their numbers are shrinking every day). And even though the Mac mini is a stripped down Mac, there are going to be some people who dont need the extra functionality even the Mac mini has over the cheapest Dell; these people may be satisfied with the even-further-stripped-down Dell for a bit less money. But for everyone else, the Mac platform deserves a serious look, not half-baked comparisons that arent, well, comparable.

More to the point: Articles that criticize the Mac mini by comparing Apples and oranges serve no one. The next time you see a tech writer making such comparisons, send him or her the URL to this article; maybe we can convince them to compare Apples to apples, instead.

[Endnote: When I was writing this article, I also looked at the bargain machines from other Windows PC vendors. As I browsed these companies websites, something popped out at me: The different ways in which Apple and the Windows PC vendors (including Dell) strip down their low-end models. The Mac mini is stripped down externallyno mouse, keyboard, or displaywhile still being a full-featured machine internally. Windows PC makers generally take the opposite approach: You get a monitor, keyboard, and mouse, but limited hardware features and little to no software. And speaking of software, why do so many Windows writers neglect to include the value of bundled software, monetary or otherwise, when they compare computers? I suppose its because the free software that comes with most Windows PCs stinksin the budget PC world, if it comes with the computer it must not be very good. Tip to Windows writers: Youve been led astray. The software that comes with a computer can be free and great.]

See more about Mac mini at Macworld's Mac mini page.

(Updated 1/18 at 4:00 PM PT, adding specific verification from Apple that opening the Mac mini doesn't void your warranty unless you break it while opening it.)


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Another article discussing the Mac mini: http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2005-01-21-apple-usat_x.htm


----------



## joe_it (Jul 14, 2004)

This link about the Mac Mini and HD Movies is a very interesting read. The author believes that this being the year of HD, according to Steve Jobs, suggests that the the Mac Mini might be the center of Apple's new Media Mac.

I originally found this article on Slashdot's website.

Joe


----------



## alpha_harblo (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm planning on getting one, because it's the only _new_ mac in my price range. Before they came out with it, I was thinking about getting a used G4 with less power. Plus, when I get out of school and making more money, I can replace it with a real Mac.

And I got the idea, when I replace it, to place it in my car to use it as a stereo, put GPS on it, alone with modifying the wifi to attach an antanna. It's a good idea really, get a small LCD monitor with touch screen and/or a wireless mouse and keyboard and use it like that. It wouldn't require much processer power. The only thing I have to worry about is it overheating and melting, fusing itself into my car.


----------



## jedicmdrwedg (Jun 6, 2003)

i'm kind of bludering in here but i don't like the mac mini at all. i've got the same problem with it that i have with itunes, the ipod, and mac os 9: it's too simple, too linear. you do it this way and everything works. i don't like that at all, and although i do know this is a sort of 'beginner's mac' i still don't like that. it seems a bit like having a cheap laptop without the functionality of a screen.

the release of os x forced me to concede that macs and pcs could well be on a par with each other. os x was a step in the right direction--though there seems to be some preference towards os 9 here, i much prefer the options and customizability you get with os x. suddenly whther a pc or mac is better has become, to me, a matter of preference alone. but the mac mini goes the other way--it's another 'do things our way and everythign will stay pretty' situation. i suppose, again, that it would be all right for beginners, but i still don't like that sort of conform-or-die thinking.

again, i'm totally blundering into this and haven't read much of the rest of the thread. i'm probably changing the subject and getting the world rallied against me. but my two cents eh


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

I can agree with some of what u say because I think some of the Apple 'community' has this 'conform or die' attitude. I've never liked it, and thought it was to the detriment of the company. It OK to be enthusiatic about your computer of chioce but I hate the whole 'We're better than Windows/PC's blah blah' debate. It comes across as 'Windows envy' and although it has calmed in the last few years, it's still there - just check out some of the dedicated Mac websites. The fact is that both Macs and PC's are pretty much on the same par with regards to hardware & software: they just have different ways of creating and presenting their technology. 

I think most people on here prefer OS X to classic (emoxely is the only one I can think of that thinks nostalgic ;-)) Again, it's a matter of preference, and I can see why some folk prefer OS 9, cos X was such a big change.

As for the 'mini' the jury is still out (as it's just started to ship) but I like the concept. The problem for me is that if it really takes off, the level of support for the Apple Mac (certainly here in the UK) is not the same as for PC, and that could prove a bottleneck in the whole project and for PC users changing to X users, they'll need all the help they can get......

Just my 2 pennies.....(UK....;-))


----------



## alpha_harblo (Jan 25, 2005)

zoombini said:


> I can agree with some of what u say because I think some of the Apple 'community' has this 'conform or die' attitude. I've never liked it, and thought it was to the detriment of the company. It OK to be enthusiatic about your computer of chioce but I hate the whole 'We're better than Windows/PC's blah blah' debate. It comes across as 'Windows envy' and although it has calmed in the last few years, it's still there - just check out some of the dedicated Mac websites. The fact is that both Macs and PC's are pretty much on the same par with regards to hardware & software: they just have different ways of creating and presenting their technology.
> 
> I think most people on here prefer OS X to classic (emoxely is the only one I can think of that thinks nostalgic ;-)) Again, it's a matter of preference, and I can see why some folk prefer OS 9, cos X was such a big change.
> 
> ...


It seems like lately the Wintel/Mac debate these days are started by PC users, whereas we were guilty of that in the past.

to recap, I do like the Mac mini, and like you I like the idea of Apple getting in the budget PC market. I just hope it doesn't effect the overall quality of Apple's other products.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

One of the main pet peeves I've seen regarding the Mac mini is the speed of the DVD... seems that there is some debate whether it is/was 4x, 8x, or even 16x [with its speed limited via firmware to be only 4x, according to some sources]. Evidently, the rev B of the Mac mini is coming out w/ a 8x DVD, yet meanwhile person A at store A will tell you one thing, whereas person B at same store will tell ya something else, and person C at another source may agree or not with either A and B... that to me is not a positive. Yea, its a new computer, but heck people, get your stories straight - don't confuse people!


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

It was luck of the draw, even with hardrive speed. Some got 4200s, others 5400s.


----------



## sslovits (Feb 12, 2005)

hello all,
i am interested in getting the mac mini and was at comp usa the other day and it seemed to work well. right now
i am using a windows pc with win98 se. i understand that
you get an adapter for the video which allows you to use
any vga monitor. i did not see any speakesrs with this
mac mini. did see an audio output jack. i guess you have
to buy speakers seperately. has anyone bought a mac mini yet ? would like to hear any input on your experiences with this pc. thank you


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

The mini is BYOKMD... Bring your own keyboard/mouse/display, and as well, speakers and any other trivial perhipherals. A lot of people are very very satisfied with their minis, however, most people knowledgeable about macs believe you should upgraid the sound.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Whiteskin said:


> The mini is BYOKMD... Bring your own keyboard/mouse/display, and as well, speakers and any other trivial perhipherals. A lot of people are very very satisfied with their minis, however, most people knowledgeable about macs believe you should upgraid the sound.


And! Upgrade the RAM, min of 512,,, but even 1GB if can swing such. [but, then some may squeal of where is the cost savings of throw that many dollars there too.] But, as Whiteskin said, vast majority of reports are very favourable from those that have bought these little boxes. Oh, buy the RAM somewhere else, and install it yourself too... yes, you can do that. Warranty is not revoked.


----------



## sslovits (Feb 12, 2005)

i tried to buy the macmini today with the 80gb drive. all the stores sold out. i also
tried some on stores on order. appears people are buiying the little guy. salesman told
me that people are fed up wity popups.spyware.viruses etc and are going to the mac.
wil have to wait when they restock again


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

Woah... I wrote sound, meaning RAM... that's not good. I need more cofee. Ram, yes.

While Apple advises against it, you can buy your ram third party and install it yourself. Tis cheaper.


----------



## twotugs (May 14, 2003)

MSM Hobbes said:


> And! Upgrade the RAM, min of 512,,, but even 1GB if can swing such.


Ack! Is v10.3 really that hungry for RAM, or is that for the apps?

I was thinking about going in halfers with my girlfriend on a 1.25 GHz and bumping it up to 512, and I figured that'd be overkill.


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

512 should be fine for reglar to a little above average use... just don't expect to be playing doom while running multiple things in the background.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

twotugs said:


> Ack! Is v10.3 really that hungry for RAM, or is that for the apps?
> 
> I was thinking about going in halfers with my girlfriend on a 1.25 GHz and bumping it up to 512, and I figured that'd be overkill.


Hobbes tries real hard not to reply to the above while his mind, as usual, is in the gutter... 

Anyhow, yea, the 512, as Whiteskin also agreed, should be cool for normal applications - but, yes, again, definately recommended. That is one of the few things that I get peeved at Apple about is the piss-poor amount of RAM that they install up front - and its such a critical part of the equation to have for 512 as a minimum to have a happy experience w/ the machine. Not gonna say that its due to either the OS or the apps - in my warped mind, its a variable combination of both, depending on what apps you are doing, how much multi-tasking, and so on. Good luck!


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

sslovits said:


> has anyone bought a mac mini yet ? would like to hear any input on your experiences with this pc. thank you


I have two of them and I love them :up:  I also have several PC's, one of which is only a few months old. It's a 3.2 Gig P4 with Windows XP Pro and I swear that the mini blows it out of the water  Surfing the net is actually enjoyable again thanks to the mini  Any specific questions that you might have, please feel free to ask. Best 599 that i've ever spent :up:


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

What additional, if any, software did you purchase? What have you done so far w/ it? Pushing any envelops, multi-tasking, burning DVD/CD's? What browser are you using, Safari and/or FireFox? Played any games? Give us some ideas of pros and cons... Thanks!


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

An article that discusses the power/speed of the Mac mini vs. other Apple products can be found at: http://www.barefeats.com/mini01.html

At the end of this article is also some links to other resources, such as upgrading RAM, HD, etc.


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

HERE is the stock CD/DVD player that comes with the mini. I must say, I'm impressed :up: 

MSM Hobbes I will give you a full review in a few weeks after i've played with the mini more. That way I can be more fair. So far everything is amazing. Just one thing I don't like about it, and there may be a setting to fix it, so I won't rag about it yet 

I can say this much though, since I have first turned it on, I have been having *MORE FUN* with a computer then I can ever remember :up:  Maybe I should change my screen name to MyMac8MyPC


----------



## ojo (Nov 9, 2004)

so when can we expect this review, flashback?

(o;


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

As IT guy for my company, we have 50+ users all on Macs. Running 10.3.9 now and will move to Tiger in a month or 2. I automatically buy all new systems with 512 mb RAM. OS X is a resource hog.

But with that said, I love the Mini's. I have added one at each remote office as a small server for local email backups and shared apps. I wouldn't want to run Final Cut pro and cut a movie on it, but for what is was designed for, it's great. and the price doesn't hurt any, my boss loves the bills now over G5 iMacs.

John


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

[email protected], just to play devil's advocate, are there any other limitations that you have ran into regarding the Mac mini, besides the FC pro + movie cutting as you mentioned?


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

Well, as I said, it is what it is. Expandibility is limited to external hub devices beyond the 2 USB and 1 Firewire port. 

But I have to say, it is an awsome system for the money. 1.42 GB G4 will run almost everything i want to run on it and I get the with 512 Ram, but with 1 gb, you'd be able to run any game, office program, etc.
And the small size makes it almost a non-issue as to footprint on a desk.

I, myself, don't bother with the Superdrive, since I have a external if I want to burn a DVD, but the drive speed is fast on the CD side.

John


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

so, based on that, would you go that route or a iMac for your own personal home use?


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

My system, which is used for 3D graphics and video is a duel 1.25 G4, 2 gb Ram and 800 gb of hard drive space. 
But I do have a mini now at home as a server and burning machine and I love that.

G5's would be nice to go to, but price is a consideration and I got the G4 Tower at a good price, so I have made it better and I like it.

Oh, I also have 3 Blue&white G3's which are set up as headless and connected into a render farm for the graphics work.

Geesh, my wife is right.....I am a geek! rofl

John

Anyway, go for the mini if price is a concern and a Tower if expandibility is needed.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Then the iMac is not even in the running? Mac mini if cost concience, Power Mac if desire to have future expansion?

Reason that am asking is to help on another thread herein... if you want, might post something along those same lines there too. Thanks! :up:

Rob


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

what is the thread. Always willing to expound on my not-so-humble opinions. 

Just so you know, I am a MCSE as well and love macs even more because of it.

John


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

check out: http://forums.techguy.org/t365197.html where its more of a comparison between the iMac and Power Mac - hence my query earlier regarding the mac mini vs. power mac.


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

ojo said:


> so when can we expect this review, flashback?


you will be reading it in the newspaper soon enough.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Which newspaper? What if we don't subscribe to any? Any hints? 

Really, would be cool to read it here too, or possible to give a link to the paper when released?


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

It would be pretty hard to miss this


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Okay, I just did a wiring and network job and the minimac is involved. I'm surprised and
impressed....What a piece of work...I think it's great...Man, there are still some people
who can build some good things....I just have one question, and maybe this isn't the 
right forum, but, does the dual-processor structure decrease the heat problems in the
cpu's? And, therefore allow better cooling in such a small housing?


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

Duel processor???? The mac Mini doesn't have a duel in it, only a single but in 2 different speeds. 1.25 and 1.42

Heat doesn't seem to be a problem. My Mini is sitting on top of a external Firewaire CD/DVD Burner in a small shelf in my desk and I can't feel any heat coming off it at all.

John


----------

